# Hello - Here is my new Klein



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

First post, I've been a huge mountain biker for years. A friend of mine talked me into going for a road ride a few weeks ago and I'm totally hooked.

I just picked this really neat Klein Quantum. I think it is a late 90's (pre trek days?). I've always liked the older Klein mountain bikes. The timing, price and size came togther on this ebay acution at the just the right time and I went for it. Plus the paint job is awesome, it's that paint that changes color depending on how the sun catches it. 

Anyway, I'm having a lot of fun researching road bike parts. I feel like I did when I first got into mountain biking. Everything is new again.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome classy frame there, buddy. klein knew how to make 'em, a lot of people don't know this, but a big reason why Trek bought Klein out was to get their hands on the superior technology and fabricating methods Klein possessed and still does. Happy ridin'


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

cmatcan said:


> awesome classy frame there, buddy. klein knew how to make 'em, a lot of people don't know this, but a big reason why Trek bought Klein out was to get their hands on the superior technology and fabricating methods Klein possessed and still does. Happy ridin'


When I crossed over from XC to road (and knew nothing about road bikes) Klein was my first bike too! Lucky choice for the both of us. Mine's a 98' "Stage Comp T", kinda cheaper than yours actually but I LOVE it!

Enjoy building it up!


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Klein Club*

not only will you get hooked on road ridng you will get hooked on Kleins, i have 3!

Welcome to the club, you will soon know why you belong!


----------



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll post some more pictures once I get it built up.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey congrats on the new Klein. That's a great color, is it called "Chameleon"? I have a Q-Pro and just put some sweet Ambrosio's on it, I have the purplish red frame color, can't remember the exact name. I love my Klein and I have a Moots, Colnago C-40 and IF to compare it to and it stacks up well. I like the way it looks and the geometry seems to fit me. 

Be sure and post a photo after you build it.

K


----------



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

I think it's blastberry plum crazy? Or something like that, not sure. I know Ford was using the same type of paint on Mustangs for awhile. It looks even better in person.

I was a bit concerned when I first looked at the frame. I thought there was a dent in the seat tube just below the front d but I looked at some pictures of other frames like mine and they all have that. I guess it is part of the mechanical manipulation that Klein did to those frames. 

Probably build it up over my Christmas. Already getting some parts for it.


----------

